# cost for trailer parking



## Maverick101

I currently do not charge for boarders to park their trailers at my facility.
However we will be expanding paddock and pasture space. And one of the places that will be affected is where we currently park our trailers.
I will still offer trailer parking, but cannot offer it for free anylonger, as the space we will have for the trailers will be an area much closer to barn area, so it will require us to move them on occasion to mow the grass etc around them....or if we don't move them, will have to use the push mowere around them to keep grass down, either way it will mean more man power to keep area looking good, and manageable for ppl to acess the trailers.
I have sent out an email to my boarders as well as added a note on their last invoice that a charge will be added June 1st which is yet to be determined....(We can't start work till then, as ground is way to soft etc)...I also figure this will give ppl a heads up and they can either pay or find alternate arrangenents.
I have never charged for trailer parking...so am at a complete loss as what to charge.
Any ideas? What do other places charge?
I have asked a few collegues of mine but most don't offer any trailer parking or it seems like a ridiculous amount for what they charge........any help would be greatly appeciated, as I'd like to have a price set when my next invoice goes out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d

you cant start charging people for a service you are already providing. If your lease has no mention of it one way or the other, and you never objected to the parking, lack of objection implies consent on your part.

Perfectly ok for you to say apon your next lease renewal the rates will be changed to "X" that includes trailer parking, or "Y" that does not. and to stagger this increased fee as the contracts expire and renew.
But if I came and asked you, "How much is board?" you told me 200, and I said "Oh can I park my trailer there?" and you said sure, then I signed a contract. We'd be having words if you suddenly reneged on that agreement.
You need to retract your emails to your clients and say rates will be changing apon renewals. Thats perfectly fine and wont **** everyone off.


----------



## outnabout

At my facility we park one trailer free and then it is $100 for every additional trailer. Too much, IMO.


----------



## Maverick101

My boarding contract indicates that services and fees may change or be removed at anytime with ample notice. 
All boarders must initial this upon signing their contract.

Now that being said I have never added, increased or changed fees in 5 yrs of operating.
So I highgly doubt anyone will be ****y about a fee for parking a trailer, esp considering their horses are benefiting from more pasture space and turnout areas. 
I also have indicated that I'm free to hear concerns etc from boarders w the upcoming changes.
I have an excellent relationship w all my boarders, and know if anyone was upset or had concerns. We would be able to discuss it accordingly. So I won't retract any emails.

And yes 100 is ridiculous IMO as well. I was thinking closer to 25/month. This would cover labour costs, fuel costs etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I dont think they'll be upset either, especially because you're being more than generous with the time frame you've given. Charging for trailer parking is a reasonable request. It is after all taking up grass area that could be sectioned off for paddock. I think $75/trailer/month is reasonable.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

There are several things to consider when deciding your fees. If all those trailers were gone and you could use that land for pasture, how many more boarders could you take on? That's what all those trailers are costing you, plus the mowing and moving them around. So, I'd add the potential board up, plus the costs of mowing and any other labor costs, then divide by the number of trailers. If you want to do something totally not arbitrary. 

At my place, if I allowed someone to park a trailer here, I'd add a clause to the contract that the trailer was parked here as a COURTESY to the owner of the trailer, not as part of the horse board and could be required to be removed at any time, without notice. Then I'd note the fee or no fee amount. 

If an owner complained to me about the fee for the trailer parking, I'd tell them that I was in business to board horses not trailers and now needed the space. That owner would be told that henceforth, they would have to find other parking for their trailer. 

I don't find $100 for the SECOND trailer to be too ridiculous, again, do I want my place to look like a used car lot? NO! So, if you need to park more than 1 trailer (I don't allow even that), then you better be able to pay the freight. That's a definite luxury item. 

The more trailer parking you allow, the less horses you can board, I would for sure be charging something!


----------



## Joe4d

I dotn see an issue with including or not including trailer storage as long as it is disclosed ahead of time, Dream catchers method is perfectly fine as well.
What isnt fine is changing stuff in the middle of a contract period even with the "i can change fees at anytime clause" 
what is "ample". Thats a vague term. Id say ample is prior to the next contract renewal. 
Not sure if you can simply say, if you removed the trailers you would be able to board more horses as trailer storage may be a feature that is attracting your boarders. Your place may be less competitive without trailer storage. FMV of trailer storage is gonna depend on your area. In Surry county Va, where everyone has 5 plus acres of land trailer storage is worth zero. In downtown Manhattan Id bet you could name your price and get it.
You claim to have a good client relationship, I think thats great. Changing things in the middle of contracts would hurt that relationship.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Out here our contracts are month to month, so when I need to change something I try to do it at least 1 month before the change will take effect and put a note in with that month's board bill. So, it's March 14, any changes would go in the April 1 board bill to take effect on May 1. If he's on month to month, then June 1 is quite generous notice.

And for the trailer fees, I think you need to decide if you even WANT those things on your property. I have my own trailers, trucks, tractors and equipment that is used to maintain this place and I keep them under cover so that they aren't too much of an eyesore. I don't have a covered storage for anymore trailers, so I would make the fees high enough that not too many would even want to leave their trailers here. ie, I'd be a bit more expensive than the local mini storage down the street, to make it more appealing for them to rent from the mini storage rather than to leave their trailers here. Or keep their trailers at home for free, if they can. 

He says the land the trailers is on is right up next to the barn, that's prime real estate on any boarding facility. I'd certainly be able to use that for a grooming area, more pasture, hot walker, SOMETHING that would pay for itself in nicer facilities and thus, more attractive to boarders.


----------



## outnabout

Joe4d said:


> Not sure if you can simply say, if you removed the trailers you would be able to board more horses as trailer storage may be a feature that is attracting your boarders. Your place may be less competitive without trailer storage. FMV of trailer storage is gonna depend on your area. In Surry county Va, where everyone has 5 plus acres of land trailer storage is worth zero. In downtown Manhattan Id bet you could name your price and get it.


There are plans for our property to add more stalls where the trailers are now parked. I haven't asked but I don't know where the trailer parking will be after the addition. So I do anticipate having to pay for parking one trailer in the future. On the other hand, there aren't too many people where I board who own more than one trailer and would need to park two. However, if our property didn't have trailer parking, boarders would find another barn, and this is true for most of our area.


----------



## Maverick101

I don't think charging 100 for a second trailer is high. I woukd think that would be for 1. But that doesn't apply here as no boarder has 2 trailers.

I did not go into great detail as to the exact wording of my contract. So when I say ample, believe me it is more then enough time for boarders to find alternate arrangements, or to expect a change.
Also you have no idea when my contracts are up as you say so how do you know I'm in the middle? You don't.
And like I say I have more then covered myself with being able to make changes to making changes.

I have a waiting list to board here so if someone really wanted to leave because I chose to add a fee for trailer parking (which I highly doubt will happen) then so be it.
My question was what would an adequate fee be? Not what you thought of my contract or how I go about doing it.
Again I have no fears of any of my boarders leaving over this.
Unlike some barns we actually communicate around here lol.
I have even asked some boarders throughout the day their thiughts, and have gotten good feed back from them....and so far no one is upset.

Thanks dream catcher for your response. I'll take into consideration some of the points you make.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

Joe4D: Not sure what the OP's contract says, but most are worded in a manner that allows the barn owner to modify the terms with reasonable notice. Most courts consider 7 days "reasonable" notice, depending upon the situation. Granted, it would be nice of OP to give at least 30 day (or, on whichever paying interval is specified in the contract) notice, and would allow the boarder whose trailer is parked the opportunity to remove it and not incur additional fees, or, allow some time to prepare for the added costs. Sounds like he/she is going above and beyond that in an effort to be fair. 

Joe, if you ever think it is okay to "have words" with your BO, it is probably best that you just give your required notice and leave. Open hostility is NEVER okay.

To the OP: call around to local "storage" facilities, that specialize in storing trailers/campers. Around here, $25 seems to be the going rate for a trailer/camper the size of a 2 horse slant load. Be fair! You are doing the right thing by giving people a heads up - don't get discouraged if people want to discuss it with you, you have good reason to start charging! Settle on the price and let people know ASAP.


----------



## Joe4d

Humm so I should be required to give notice to keep up my end of the agreement but it is OK for the BO to renege on their end ?

Hey if your contracts up up for renewal thats fine go for it. You asked what you should charge. I answered you shouldnt charge anything until the contracts renew. despite the legal jargon a deal is a deal. You agreed to charge X money for Y service for whatever the term of your lease is. Its wrong to change that mid stream. But issues like this is one reason I hate boarding and am glad I no longer have to. 
But if I was boarding and you suddenly decide to change the services we agreed to I would be letting you know how I felt. Course I wouldnt have ever signed a "we can change fees anytime we want" clause. 

From a business standpoint as long as demand doesnt drop off, or the amount you can charge for normal board doesnt drop off you can charge what you like., MAybe call storage places in your area see what the going rate for boat/ trailer storage is. Would give you an idea of local prices.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

It's all just food for thought Maverick, I don't think any of us is writing a new Gospel according to.........! I know here in OK there's usually not a parking problem at people's homes, they would most likely have plenty of room to store their own trailers. Downtown OKC? Maybe not and it would be a valuable added service to the boarder. I'm not there, so not something I need to deal with. 

I do know, if I offered trailer parking, there would have to be a charge because a/I'd build a covered structure to park them in, b/ I'd have to pave a driveway to the rear of my property where I'd want them stored and c/I'd have to change my fencing to keep horses out of the area, all of which would include considerable cost to put on the property. Since I would not be doing that for my own convenience, the boarders whose trailers were left here would have to foot that bill. So, glad I don't have to go there! 

Good luck!


----------



## Maverick101

And I'm not charging anything atm. I'm giving over 2 1/2 months notice that we will no longer be able to park trailers for free.
My email was worded thusly....

"Dear (insert stable name) Boarder.
Due to future expansion of the northern pasture and paddocks we have all been looking forward to, we will no longer be able to offer trailer parking at no cost, as the trailers will now be located in an area that will require more maintenance (the open grass aarea next to round pen and work shed)this is a higher traffic area, which will result in a having trailers moved etc on a more regular basis to enusre the barn area stays clean and safe for all those who use it.
This change will not be taking place till beginning of June. There fore no fee will be added to any bills until that time.
You are more then welcome to find alternate parking for your trailer off site, or keep your trailer here w us.
As usual feel free to grab me at the barn. Email or call me if you have any questions or concerns. The amount of monthly charge per trailer will be set out as soon as possible. Either w in the next week and no later then your next invoice. This will give you at min 2 months to make arrangements.
We are also open to any ideas or suggestions of alternate areas, and of course any concerns you may have."

I think the above email gives people ample time to find alternate place, or confront me w concerns.

I think I'm being more then fair.

And yes most people here would have space at their homes etc, but just keep here out of convience. I'm not doing this to make money, that being said my time and my staffs time is money, so that why the new fee. 

I'm thinking a charge of bewteen 25-50 is adequate.
Just wanted some feed back as to what other places charge.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Maverick, I see you are in Canada, where abouts?


----------



## AlexS

I think $25-30 a month would be reasonable.


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm thinking $25 is on the low side. How long does it take you to hook up a trailer, move it, put it back and unhook? 20 min? 30 min? Plus your fuel. When the grass is growing like mad you will be moving the trailer twice a week. $45 mo is reasonable


----------



## waresbear

If it's in the lower mainland of BC, it's going to be more expensive, think Manhattan like Joe said.


----------



## sillyhorses

Joe: Sorry if I wasn't clear: it depends on the OPs contract. Again, most have "notice" clauses to protect both BO and boarders interests. This is all assuming that there IS a contract... My point was that he CAN change the prices, like it or not. HOWEVER, if he gives reasonable notice, there would be no need to get upset: adequate notice allows you, the boarder, the opportunity to fulfill the obligations you agreed to, and adjust where necessary if you dont like the new fees. I.e: if your contract requires 30 day notice for termination, you'd be paid (at your agreed upon rate, no add on, yet) for that time if freetrailer parking is a necessary thing for you  or, at the very least, allows you to make alternate trailer plans if you dont want to pay. Does that make more sense?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sillyhorses

Maverick: Sounds like you have a great start  goooooood luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Daisy25

I think your charge and your email sounds perfectly reasonable...


----------



## starlinestables

$25 is definitely reasonable. Charge more for ugly trailers.. lol


----------



## With Grace

The going rate around here is $25 for trailers.


----------



## CodeMonk

I charge $50 per trailer.
I also have one guy that pays $200 to park his semi rig and 2 trailers (gravel/dirt/sand/not horse) here.


----------



## newbierider

I keep my trailer at my horse barn, I really don't have parking for it at home in my driveway. Currently the barn is not charging a fee for this. There are 5 of us boarders with trailers kept at the barn. The BO mentioned some time ago she may add a fee, possibly 25.oo for that.
I think 25.00 is reasonable, its easy for me to have the trailer at barn versus elsewhere..if it was more than 25.00 I would not be a happy camper.


----------

